# SD9 ejects casings back at shooter?



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm new here and actually new to handguns but I was wondering why my new SD9 ejects spent casings back at me and not out the side? Talk about causing a flinch....
Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

My Sigma does this as well but ONLY with aluminum cases (up and straight back every time). Steel and brass go up and out (every time).


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

common occurrence for us lefties..... incoming hot brass down the collar is a bitch


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Funny, never thought about the left/right difference. That said, I'm a righty.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sometimes you'll have that. I have a Walther that does that, and sometimes the spent casings bounce off my forehead!:smt076


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Sometimes it just takes about 200 rounds for a new gun to stop doing that. Be patient, shoot some rounds, and make sure you aren't limp wristing it.


----------

